# Pleco in 29 gallon



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Yupp, but make sure its a species that stays small otherwise it will outgrow the tank.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

zainey_04 said:


> Yupp, but make sure its a species that stays small otherwise it will outgrow the tank.


Yep, this. I put two pitbull plecos in my tank, but I never see them! Other good candidates are bristlenose and clown plecos.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anybody ever kept Peppermint Plecos or Green Phantom in this size tank?


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Or Gold Nugget or Snowball?


----------



## Mk4Gti (Dec 16, 2010)

ide do 6 tetras, as to not push the stocking limits of a 29 gallon.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

the plec will be fine as long as its a smallish species and i agree with the above post i would decrease the number of tetras and see how things in you can always dd more later


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

ElNino9 said:


> Anybody ever kept Peppermint Plecos or Green Phantom in this size tank?


Both the peppermint and the green phantom are going to get too big for a 29g, especially one that's heavily stocked. Our LFS had a green phantom in stock last weekend that was every bit of 6" and big bodied. Waste issues aside, he wouldn't have been comfortable (or looked right) in a tank that size.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm thinking I will just stick with the otos for algae cleaning. Thanks for the help guys. Has anybody ever kept zebra otos? are they any better/worse than regular otos?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Plecos for a 29 gal would be a rubberlip, clown, L134, L201, L333, L66 and a number of other hypans, but they are pretty expensive these days. BNs get too large. A rubberlip or clown are the best ones for that size tank and they are easy to get and not too much money.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

garfieldnfish said:


> Plecos for a 29 gal would be a rubberlip, clown, L134, L201, L333, L66 and a number of other hypans, but they are pretty expensive these days. BNs get too large. A rubberlip or clown are the best ones for that size tank and they are easy to get and not too much money.


Just to add to my post and this one that recommends clown plecos, just remember that clown plecos don't eat algae. Get one because you like him, but if you just want an algae eater get something else


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

garfieldnfish said:


> Plecos for a 29 gal would be a rubberlip, clown, L134, L201, L333, L66 and a number of other hypans, but they are pretty expensive these days. BNs get too large. A rubberlip or clown are the best ones for that size tank and they are easy to get and not too much money.


i have one 4" female in my 30 gallon and she fine..


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

BNs can get much larger. I have 3 males that are over 6" in a 75 gal and they make that tank look small. You can keep BNs in a 29 gal but if it can be avoided, it should. 
A rubberlip would be a better choice if wanted for algae clean up in a tank that size, a clown pleco needs real wood and is not an effective algae eater, but the poster did not say that algae was the main reason he wanted a pleco. I keep many species of plecos and the majority of mine will not touch algae at all but will eat carnivorous tablets and frozen bloodworms in a minute.
I have 5 zebra otos in a 29 gal and they are excellent in keeping the tank clean. They are more outgoing that regular otos from my experience. They like a little more meat in their diet and sample the corys food all the time but still eat algae as well. I really like them. But they are a bit more pricey than the normal otos but really nice looking too.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok if my LFS has zebra otos I will get them over the regular ones.
Is there a certain type of food that all the fish will enjoy? (otos, cories, tetras, german blue rams)
I will probably include a few sinking wafers for the cories and otos, but what about veggies/protein supplements?
Also should i add fish or plants first?


----------

